

The SSE Experience - AntiRush
http://blog.gameclosure.com/?p=8

======
mcmc
The Stanford Accelerator program is particularly interesting in that they 1)
Have great connections, but 2) take no equity. The only catch is that you have
to be affiliated with Stanford.

~~~
andien10
quick clarification - you need to have at least one founder who is a current
or recently graduated Stanford student (enrolled within the last 3 quarters,
including summer).

------
Versatilis
it is the best possible experience !!1

